# PS4 dated for November: over 1 million pre-ordered, 33 titles for launch



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 dated for November: over 1 million pre-ordered, 33 titles for launch*

Sony’s Andrew House announced a release date for PlayStation 4 during the firm’s gamesom press conference this afternoon. 










He confirmed that over 1 million PS4′s have been pre-ordered so far and the console will be released in 32 countries during this holiday season. 

Along with the date, Sony also announced 33 launch frame titles to be made available by the end of the year as well as support for Twitch which is as easy as hitting the Share Button on DualShock 4.

A total of 15 Blu-ray titles developed by SCE Worldwide Studios and numerous software developers and publishers from around the globe will be released between the launch of PS4 and December 31.

Combined with digital download titles, this amounts to 33 titles available before the end of the year..
*
PlayStation 4 Launch Frame Line-up digital/physical*


 NBA 2K14
 Call of Duty: Ghosts
 Skylanders Swap Force
 Need for Speed: Rivals
 Battlefield 4
 Madden 25
 FIFA 14
 NBA Live
 Killzone: Shadow Fall
 DRIVECLUB
 Knack
 Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag
 Watch Dogs
 Just Dance 2014
 LEGO Marvel Superheroes
 *PlayStation 4 Launch Frame Digital Line-up*


 Basement Crawl
 Pool Nation Extreme
 Contrast
 Warframe
 Pinball Arcade
 War Thunder
 N++
 Minecraft
 DC Universe
 Planetside 2
 Counterspy
 ResoGun
 Flower
 Doki-Doki Universe
 Hohokum
 Tiny Brains
 Super Motherload
 Blacklight

Currently, there are over more 180 PS4 titles in development, such as: Destiny, Diablo 3, Mad Max, Witcher 3, The Divison, Dragon Age: Inquisition, and exclusives such as Shadow of the Beast, The Order:1886, inFamous: Second Son, Rime, Hell Divers, Everybody’s Gone to The Rapture, and Resogun expected to be released for PS4

Since June 2013, the number of developers on board for PS4 has increased from nearly 500 to 620.

Furthermore, Sony will pre-install The PlayRoom in all PS4 systems which comes with a tutorial session so users can learn how to use various features of DualShock 4 like the touch pad and light bar. 

Those who also own PlayStation Camera will be able to utilizes augmented reality technology in The PlayRoom such as “AR BOTS” and “PLAY WITH ASOBI” where users can engage with robot type characters displayed on the screen, and “AR HOCKEY,” an air hockey game where users can change the shape of the court by moving and rotating the controller in different directions.

SCE will continuously expand the world of PS4 through further introduction of attractive content and services.

Upon release, PS4 will run you $399/ €399/£349. It’s out November 15 in North America, and on Australia, Europe and Latin America on November 29. A list of the countries which will receive the new console this holiday season is below:


November 15: Canada, the US
November 29: SCEE territories including Australia, Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Russia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the United Kingdom
November 29: Latin America – Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Mexico, Panama and Peru.
Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

For the car racing games such as "Need for Speed: Rivals" does Sony sell a "wheel" so to speak so that you can use that to move the vehicle or you use the regular controller and press the buttons? Just curious how car racing is on Play station.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There are a few companies that produce a steering wheel for the PS3 ....Logitech, Thrustmaster and Hori come to mind at the moment.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ooooooooo can't wait!!! with the lower price I'm in for one on launch month (maybe the month after when the furor dies down. I'm gonna get mine at Costco when they get them)


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. This generation console war is shaping up to be like the good old days with Sega and Nintendo!  

Still, I'm undecided on which one to get. Both are excellent systems, both have excellent games. I won't use the Kinect, though, so I'm paying an extra $100 for no return. So, the PS4 looks to have my vote.... probably... Maybe?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am leaning toward the Play Station 4 but to have full family approval, I will have to get the Nintendo Wii U as well since that console has more small kid games. Got to compromise, right??


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Count me as one of the pre-order statistics. Killzone bundle on launch day and can't wait. Also consider it as a new Blu-ray player that should be 3x's faster with load times.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have had mine on amazon preorder since day one. Looking forward to it but wondering since in not a huge gamer if I should cancel preorder in favor of the oppo bd-103? Hmm......ps3 is my current blu-ray player. The faster speed of the ps4 is what kind of made me go for it but now I'm not so sure with the oppo getting such great reviews and at $499. What to do????


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike0206 said:


> I have had mine on amazon preorder since day one. Looking forward to it but wondering since in not a huge gamer if I should cancel preorder in favor of the oppo bd-103? Hmm......ps3 is my current blu-ray player. The faster speed of the ps4 is what kind of made me go for it but now I'm not so sure with the oppo getting such great reviews and at $499. What to do????


If you're not much into the games I would definitely go the Oppo route.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

JBrax said:


> If you're not much into the games I would definitely go the Oppo route.


Gran turismo 5 is all I play and not much anymore. Gt6 is being released on ps3 and might be the only other game I'd care to play. I think I may need to reevaluate the blu-ray situation. Oppo is looking like a big possibility.


----------

